# Anyone have luck with Purina Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach formula?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello...I'm considering going from a higher end food, which is causing loose stools in my pup, to Purina Sensitve skin and stomach formula. Some people I've spoken with say that Purina has worked when all the other higher end foods have not. My English Bulldog pup is 18 weeks old and I've been told he doesn't need puppy kibble anymore because he's a large breed pup. I was trying to transition him from C. Natural lamb and rice puppy formula to Fromms Salmon a la vegetable but he still has loose stools (except first thing in the a.m. ) Can someone take a looka the following analysis for Purina One sensitive formula and let me know if they think this is appropriate for a growing pup? Also can someone please explain to me the difference between Metabolizable Energy (ME) and Digestable Energy calories? I'm confused!

Thanks!



ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein (Min) 26.0% 
Crude Fat (Min) 16.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max) 4.0% 
Moisture (Max) 12.0% 
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.4% 
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.0% 
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.8% 
Zinc (Zn) (Min) 180 mg/kg 
Selenium (Se) Min) 0.30 mg/kg 
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E (Min) 460 IU/kg 
Ascorbic Acid* (Min) 70 mg/kg 
Glucosamine* (Min) 400 ppm 
Glutamine* (Min) 1.0% 

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles 

CALORIE CONTENT:

Metabolizable Energy (ME)
1700 kcal/kg
3740 kcal/lb
419 kkcal/cup

Digestable Energy
1815 kcal/lb
447 kcal/cup


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I have used it in the past. I liked the stool quality, small firm and not too often. The dogs had tons of energy while on this food, too. I switched because my German Shepherd got a dull, greasy coat and lots of dandruff. My Standard Schnauzer did not have any issues with her skin and coat while on PPP SS. I could have tried supplementing with omegas rather than switching foods, but I didn't think of it at the time!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Kim,

Like all topics surrounding dog food, this particular question has a million opinions. Personally, I am a fan of providing a growth diet for pups until around a year (no matter what their breed). I don't doubt that others may say different. Maybe I have too much paranoia about growing pups not getting all that they need? Maybe not. 

As for the brand, I say go with what works for you dog. People can throw out all the fancy brand names they want, but, if your dog is experiencing food intolerance to them what's the point? I know folks around here get really worked up over brands, but, if your dog seems to enjoy the Purina and is doing well on it, go for it.

[onslaught of insults and hatred coming in 5.....4.......3.........2.........]


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually if I had to feed a Purina Product, this is the one I would go for. There's no soy and no corn in this formula which I consider a plus. There are other foods out there but I've heard good things about this.

If it works for your dog, by all means use it!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ME and DE doesn't really matter. Which higher end food are you going from? That would help us have a better idea of what the issue might be. Ultimately whatever your dog is healthy on is the best diet for it. A lot of dogs get loose stools from overfeeding. Your current brand might be really high in calories.





> I am a fan of providing a growth diet for pups until around a year


It's probably a good idea to expand on what you mean by this. Growing too fast, on almost any dog, but especially medium-large breed dogs, puts too much stress on the joints.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I appreciate the feedback on the coat quality, Hershey Pup. I've heard some people mention that Purina isn't best for the coat, while others say there is no problem. I guess it does depend on the dog. To answer RBark's question, I had my English bulldog pup on C. Natural Lamb and Rice and am now mixing it in with Fromms Salmon a la Vegetable (als). C.Natural is rather high in calories (540) and Fromms is 405. I'm giving the pup 50/50 and feeding about 1 cup per feeding 3X a day. I I've tried cutting back to 3/4 to see if that helps...

As for brand pressure, I'm actually okay with trying Purina because I used to have a Cocker Spaniel that was on Purina Pro Plan her whole life and she lived to 13 and never had any health issues. My main concern right now is whether this formula is okay for a puppy. I know the debate regarding too much protein for a large breed pup but also want to make sure that the dog gets the optimal nutrition. A lot of bulldog owners take their puppies off puppy kibble at 3 months but I'm still giving half puppy kibble because, as Mr.V mentioned, I want to make sure my pup is deprived of the necessary nutrition... I've also heard it's not a good idea to put a growing puppy on a grain free diet, so that's why I've resisted going grain free thus far...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

How big is your dog?

3 cups a day is a LOT for what looks to be a small breed. Even 2 1/4 is a lot. There are a lot of 60LB dogs that eat 2 cups of kibble (700-800 cal).

You should be able to easily feel your dog's ribs and his hips should be well defined. 

There's no reason whatsoever to not feed a puppy grain-free.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree with Rbark that you are most likely feeding too much. But I also noticed that you never transitioned him fully onto fromms salmon. I've seen that you have posted quite a few timesin the past month or so, and I'm wondering how long you give the dog to adjust to the diet changes. He needs to be eating the same thing day in and day out for several weeks before you will be able to tell if his problem his solved. You keep changing formules and adding different things to his food to help. It really might be best to just give his system a rest for a month or so and see what happens. Pick a food and stick to it for a while.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

ETA: I just read through your last thread about transitioning to Fromm. You've only been using the food for a few days and have already decided it isn't working. Plus it sounds like you made the transition to quickly. I would slowy switch him the rest of the way on the fromss and then give the food a month without interuptions or additions. No treats, scraps, or snacks. In addition, I would cut the food down to two cups a day. 

If this doesn't work you can still try the proplan. But if you keep over taxing his system the proplan won't have a chance to work any better than the fromms.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for your posts. My dog is around 28 lbs but he is not a small breed dog. English bulldogs are considered large (or at least medium) breed dogs. I've started to decrease his portion size....

As for the transition...I followed the procedure for transtioning. I did 75% old, 25% new for 3 days and then moved to 50/50. I've been at 50/50 for about a week. So I'm unclear of how I'm transitioning too quickly. Also keep in mind that the original food wasn't working anyway!!

My concerns about grain free is that most grain free foods are very high in protein and I need to keep my English bulldog pup at around 20-25% protein to avoid rapid growth. 

Thanks again for everyone's input. It's most appreciated.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

One final thought about constantly switching foods...that is NOT the case. Tuffy has been on C. Natural puppy kibble ever since I got him from the breeder. Fromms is the FIRST new food I've ever tried (I've had him since Jan. 2). As for the Purina, I guess I wasn't clear on my intentions. I am inquiring about this food because I heard good things about it but plan to keep with the Fromms for at least a few more weeks to see how it goes. Sorry, DOBMANIAC, if I gave the wrong impression. Maybe you are thinking of my old posts about natural remedies. I have totally stopped all natural remedies...pumpkin, rice, canned pumpkin over a month ago per the advice of the board that I was giving the dog too much too quickly. And I've been meticulous about slowly transitoning him over. Also if a food that he's been on for nearly two months (C. Natural) is still giving him loose stools I really don't think giving it "more time" is going to solve the problem. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

My pup needs MUCH longer between switching foods. Some dogs are just MUCH more sensitive about these things. I mix her foods for weeks before completely changing her over to a new food and she sometimes STILL has loose stools for a while before getting used to the new food. I think with her at least it takes me a few months to tell if a food is working for her..... although I'd consider my baby "special needs"


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I am certainly not an expert on dog food, but I had always understood that any dog food that you could buy in Walmart was usually cheap rubbish.

I was buying **** Van Patten's dog food for dogs with allergies. I just switched to Medi Cal from my vet's - I switched for no particular reason other than I talked to the vet about it. I would be happy to switch back to the Van Patten one though.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max was an adult when I failed with EVO. I fed through two bags. No, I overfed through two bags. Rich nutrient packed foods are hard for us to use as you feed such a tiny amount it seems the dog will starve.

Your pup has an irritated bowel at this point. He isn't going to catch up unless you give him a break. Fast him for 12 hours, water only, and feed him half what you have been after that. And that is if you have been to the vet several times for stool checks. Keep him on half rations, if you see he is getting too ribby, a little ribby is good, then increase the food by just a little at a time.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Kimrisa, I know your frustrated. I would be frustruted too. Its not fun to pick up soft poop.But the biggest thing with GI issues is giving the dog tine to adjust. If your dog has been on 100% California Naturels for 1 1/2 months, then I'm sure your right that it isn't working. But I know for fact you've only used the fromms since 2-12, and that you made that transition very quickly in order to check your dogs stool. 

I agree with katthy that a fast is a very good idea. That will give his system a chance to reset. From my understanding quite a few people had loss stool problems with California Naturals, so after the fast switch fully to the fromms and don't expect his problems to be solved over night. And his food should definitly be decreased as well. And then give him a month a comma and see what happens.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm confused. Are you currently feeding 50% CA Natural and 50% Fromm? Wouldn't the goal to switch completely to Fromm and give it a few weeks? Sorry if I got the wrong idea.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

kimrisa said:


> My main concern right now is whether this formula is okay for a puppy. I know the debate regarding too much protein for a large breed pup but also want to make sure that the dog gets the optimal nutrition. A lot of bulldog owners take their puppies off puppy kibble at 3 months but I'm still giving half puppy kibble because, as Mr.V mentioned, I want to make sure my pup is deprived of the necessary nutrition... I've also heard it's not a good idea to put a growing puppy on a grain free diet, so that's why I've resisted going grain free thus far...



I just saw this....I contacted Purina and personally asked them if their Sensitive Skin & Stomach was considered an All Life Stages food. They said No. It is formulated for Adult Maintenance only. Not sure why, but that's what they said!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post Dobmaniac and luvntzu. I agree this situation is incredibly frustrating. I just want my pup's GI track to become normal. I guess I'm still unclear how the transition I've gone by is too fast. I followed the guidelines of 75% old, 25% new for a few days, then moving to 50/50% etc. When I moved to 75% new, 25% old it seemed to make the situation worse and then I went back to the 50/50. Is there a slower formula I should be utilizing? The C. Natural puppy kibble I bought will be gone by the end of next week so by then I guess he'll be ready to go to straight Fromm and we'll see how that goes. It doesn't make sense to buy more of the puppy kibble. Does going straight to the Fromm at that point sound about right? My gut is telling me C. Natural just isn't ever going to work for him...


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow...thanks Hersheypup...you saved me a phone call!! This is a bummer but I guess this answers that question. No purina as an option for this pup...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I really think that you should decrease his food and see if it works. Just keep giving less and less until his stool firms up. If it doesn't after a couple of weeks you can try changing to a different food, but like RBark said, 3 cups does sound like a lot of food for a 28lb dog. He could probably go with 2 or 2 1/4 cups a day.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

lucidity said:


> I really think that you should decrease his food and see if it works. Just keep giving less and less until his stool firms up. If it doesn't after a couple of weeks you can try changing to a different food, but like RBark said, 3 cups does sound like a lot of food for a 28lb dog. He could probably go with 2 or 2 1/4 cups a day.


Thanks for the advice, Lucidity. I did give 1/3 less of the food for lunch and his poop seemed a bit more formed. I was just under the impression that growing pups needed more food than adult dogs but I think everyone's right--I was overfeeding him. Guess it's the neurotic mother in me!!


----------

